# less than 24 hours to go..Will he stay or go??????



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

I reckon he's off...


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

What, as in 'should have been kept in the fridge'?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Or past his sell by date...


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

who ???


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I don't suppose it's Vek going on holiday? [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TTotal gave Friday as his leaving day..........

I reckon he might have already downgraded to "lurker"


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> TTotal gave Friday as his leaving day..........
> 
> I reckon he might have already downgraded to "lurker"


Along with the other 'lurker' Â :'(


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

He's been lurking - I've seen his name down at the bottom of the page a couple of times. Apparently he also went to a meet last night and showed some people his Revo-ed car.

So lets hope he's a happy chappy now.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

e-mail "Return to sender" ? Johns first identity on here was Johnny BriTTain  - try that


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Paul, but I haven't had my message returned. I sent it soon after receiving my version of the infamous 'farewell' IM, and I thought I'd have had a response by now. Hey ho. On with the dance.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Well I think he should a grand departure (if he does depart) not just slide away into obscurity.

Speech!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

'There is no cruelty more pure or worse than the cruelty displayed by children.' Anon.

Best left, I'd say. You've had your fun.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

It's the only remotely interesting thing thats go on for a long time. Not excluding Vastans red card of course.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

It's certainly a little flat of late.

Cue tedious 'Forum Going Down Hill' and Back To the Top' threads. Yawn.

I'd say subjectively worse without V and TTotal.

Cabin fever?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Vek's away too. Et moi before long. At least Mike Bailey came back, but where is ian c when you need 'im?


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I'm Vek's locum. ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Some one call NuTTs in Â : From the Wheeltappers and Shunters social club Â ;D

TTotal - I don't think he's actually 'resigned' yet, he has 'till the end of the day to do this Â :-/

It's not the same without John, and V. I don't mind which way it goes, really Â


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> I'm Vek's locum. Â ;D


Start pissing people off then


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> It's not the same without John, and V. I don't mind which way it goes, really Â


Boo Hoo :'( Â :'( ....No-one said that when I stomped off in a huff.

Wasn't I missed?
Don't bother answering that one


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Boo Hoo :'( Â :'( Â ....No-one said that when I stomped off in a huff.
> 
> Wasn't I missed?
> Don't bother answering that one


I missed Beer Gut


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Beer Gut was having trouble pulling it off


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

'nuff said


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)




----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

He looks like a fat Ali G. And a twat.


----------

